# White , Black , both?



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i have another proposal for the shirts. should i do the white shirt ones or black or both. let me know by votin and posting thanx.












*White Design Above* 













*Black Design Above* 


*I know this is out of place but moderators please dont move it i really need people to vote ... thanx*


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

i like the white one better, but maybe they should be both available?
btw liuspeed, ignore my pmi just realised wehat u were talking about


----------

